# German AFV videos.



## CharlesBronson (Apr 22, 2005)

Something to get started.

Sdkfz 232.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 28, 2005)

Stug III


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 29, 2005)

SS Pz VI Tiger I attacking in the Kurks bulge.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 20, 2005)

Stug III, with 105 mm howitzer marauding in the Seelow hills april 1945.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 27, 2005)

Testing the Panther aus A in Kummersdorf against some allied tanks.


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

Ausf A, not aus A.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 31, 2005)

Yea, this is right.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 26, 2005)

The Count Von Rosen, taking review the new Tiger II in France and Flakpanzer Wirbelwing in action, shooting his 4 x 20 flak 38


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 8, 2005)

Panther in the move.


----------

